# What music wears the best?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We often find that a piece of music, love it though we may, becomes a bit stale after many listens.

It that always true? Maybe you find that some music, on hearing and rehearing over the years, retains its attraction and calls for yet another play. For me, that’s a piece like Shostakovich’s 15th Symphony. Do you have any candidates?


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Lots of pieces, but since you mentioned Shostakovich, I'll nominate his Violin Concerto No. 1. I never tire of it.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Listen to something enough times and you will always tire of it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

Wears the best what? Sorry, Ken, but I keep seeing this title in the list of 'new' posts and it's unfinished.

OK - see my answer to 'greatest piece of music ever written' thread - it's by Debussy and wears well.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Anything by Brahms. I never tire of Brahms. But if we are looking for one example, it'd be his 2nd Piano Concerto.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

"Puttin' on the Ritz."


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On a side note, I found I can't answer the question as I seldom listen to pieces more than a couple of times these days, and then if I re-listen it may be years between. 

Too much music. It's an alien conspiracy of some kind.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

The only music I had in my car for a couple years was the Takacs Quartet playing Beethoven's middle string quartets. Never got old...though if I wanted to hear a little Tchaikovsky for a change I could always turn on the classical radio station.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

What music wears the best? I never thought of Music as clothing before. Letssee...the Penguin Movement from Vaughn Williams Sinfonia Antarctica might look good on me, but only if my wife wears a black formal dress at the same time...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends on the type of music and listening interval. Some music works best when listened to once in a while (months or even years), other music I could listen to almost every day, or at least a few times a week, without ever tiring of it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Triplets said:


> What music wears the best? I never thought of Music as clothing before. Letssee...the Penguin Movement from Vaughn Williams Sinfonia Antarctica might look good on me, but only if my wife wears a black formal dress at the same time...


Manuel de Falla's Three-Cornered Hat is a fashionable accessory. Perhaps I'll wear it to a dinner party!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: I don't know. Music that's been permanently pressed?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Polyester Music I think wears best ...........................


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm never tired of Vivaldi's four seasons. Original composition, arrangements, and so many intriguing performances. I always can back to them and enjoy it.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

For me, works that never stale: 
Many works from Bach
Beethoven late string quartets and late piano sonatas
Bruckner symphonies 7-9
Some of Mozart's chamber music

That wear quite good: 
Every major composition by Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Schubert and Bruckner
Mahler symphonies 5-9
Wagner several operas
Haydn major late works
Mendelssohn major chamber works
Chopin "character pieces" like etudes and nocturnes
Schumann chamber music
Dvorak late works
Prokofiev major works


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> What music wears the best? I never thought of Music as clothing before. Letssee...the Penguin Movement from Vaughn Williams Sinfonia Antarctica might look good on me, but only if my wife wears a black formal dress at the same time...


You are good.......


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Anything by Brahms. I never tire of Brahms. But if we are looking for one example, it'd be his 2nd Piano Concerto.


I feel the same way about Bach (and Brahms Piano Concerto #2 as well). Goldberg, English & French Suites, Brandenburgs, Mass in B minor, St Mathews, Passacaglia & Fugue, Toccatas, and the list goes on and on.

Mozart, Brahms German, & Verdi's Requiems never get old for me either. However, listening to a new recording of them is especially exiting.

V


----------

